# Carer's Allowance - Spouse Visa



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Basically, I've just started work 3 weeks ago, and I've also just started Carer's Allowance, ( Looking after my Mother. ) I earn £110 per week (Work), plus £62.10 per week (Carer's Allowance. ) Which is 172.10 per week total.. I got proof of where I work and what my yearly salary is and I will be printing off my bank statements where both of them are paid in to my bank. I was wondering if I needed 6 months work of payslips or be okay with what I have?.. I don't pay anything towards the house as I'm living with my parents. I got a signature and a letter from them saying it's okay for her to stay and also a letter from the landlord saying she is okay to live here. We are also ready to pay the visa money and IHS and for her to do her biometric test.. Would this information with the VAF4A and the appendix 2 filled out correctly pretty much gaurentee approval? She is an american female of 30, and has worked all of her life.

I'm just very worried about it getting refused as to seeing alot of people getting refused with their Carer's allowance spouse applications, but I'm trying to get everything right for my own piece of mind.

Any information given would be highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Also, she has no children and we are soon ready to submit the Visa application.


----------



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

P.S - She has concrete proof that there is a job waiting for her close to where I live which she will be posting in her Visa app.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No one can guarantee that your application will be successful. You should post a list of all of your supporting documents. A promise of a job for her is irrelevant and will have no impact on the application so there is no point including it with her application. 

For accommodation, if your parents are renting you will need their tenancy agreement, a council tax or other utility bill in their name and a letter of permission from the landlord. You don't need a letter from them.


----------



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

nyclon said:


> No one can guarantee that your application will be successful. You should post a list of all of your supporting documents. A promise of a job for her is irrelevant and will have no impact on the application so there is no point including it with her application.
> 
> For accommodation, if your parents are renting you will need their tenancy agreement, a council tax or other utility bill in their name and a letter of permission from the landlord. You don't need a letter from them.


I have 

- Their tenancy agreement
- Council tax bill
- Letter of permission from the landlord
- Passport bio page
- Letter of employment from employer
- Evidence of relationship ( Skype logs, marriage photos, etc )
- Letter indicating my intentions and outlining relevant details of relationship
- Letter from parents ( Permission for her to live here )
- Bank statement with my first Carer's allowance and wages from work
- Birth Certificate
- Employment contract

She has

- Financial History 
- Bank statements 
- Payslips
- Bank Letters
- Pruposed flight itinerary for 30th/12/15
- 2014 Tax Forms state and federal
- VAF4A + Appendix 2 all filled.


----------



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Though, I am actually scanning all of these documents and sending them to her for her to submit in her application as they're needed with hers, though am I supposed to also submit a sponsor form or is that only for ILR? 

And when it comes to the tenancy agreement do I need to send every page?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As I said, you don't need the letter from your parents. Since you are sharing accommodation you should have a property inspection to prove independently that there is no overcrowding. You don't need your birth certificate. You need your carer's allowance award letter. You need a pay slip. If she's working at the time of application then 1 pay slip and 1 bank statement, the rest is unnecessary. You need your original marriage certificate. You need 10-15 photos from across your relationship including the wedding. It's helpful if she writes a letter of introduction.


----------



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Okay, thank you for all of your help. Is an property inspection absolutely needed? As it is a three bedroom property with a married couple in one room and me in one room, and another spare room.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

All documents need to be originals. Scans are not acceptable. If you are sharing accommodation a property inspection is recommended. Check with your council to see if they provide the service. Yes you need to submit the full tenancy agreement.


----------



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Also, will her visa process alot quicker if we pay for the priority service? It's around 600 dollars.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Get a property inspection. It's the only objective evidence that there is no overcrowding.


----------



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

So, I'd have to send all of the documents to her over seas for her to submit them in the visa application?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes, she needs all the original documents.


----------



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Also, will I need to submit a sponsorship form?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No you don't have to submit the sponsorship undertaking firm.


----------



## freedos12 (Sep 19, 2015)

nyclon said:


> No you don't have to submit the sponsorship undertaking firm.


And because of the circumstances and because I've only been working at the job for a month, I can submit only one payslip and bank statement, yes?


----------

